# OPPBound 2014



## dangles (17 May 2014)

Hey there,

Did anyone else receive an invitation to OPPBound this July 5-7? It was for past or present  members of the CF this year only. I am wondering if anyone has more info on exactly what OPPBound involves? I know certain specifics of what we will be doing, physical activity, lectures, mentor with members of the OPP, teambuilding exercises. But I wonder how much it is in the sense of being a 'grooming program' to become hired with the OPP?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 May 2014)

It went out across the CAF. I assume its going to be a dog and pony show, let you do all sorts of cool stuff to get you interested in jumping ship and applying to the OPP.


----------



## Teager (17 May 2014)

Only 50 applicants will be going to the program. The OPP is also listed on the Canada Company website as a military friendly employer. If there's one really great thing the OPP does is that it looks for applicants with life experience.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 May 2014)

It is indeed a recruitment tool. It's a good opportunity for networking as well. They also have run them specifically geared towards females (so only 50 female applicants were selected). 

I can't speak on whether or not they specifically hope an individual will quit what they're doing to join them immediately, but definitely along the lines of consideration for a future goal should one feel so inclined after being exposed to them more closely.


----------



## dangles (18 May 2014)

Thank you for the help. I wonder what the percentage split of those attending OPPBound will be between reservists and full-time members of the CF.


----------

